
Reddit Compulsively Shows Bernie Sanders Ads - peterallport
https://twitter.com/peteallport/status/1229513536105259009
======
planetzero
Reddit is filled with Political bots. Obama's campaign definitely used them in
2008 and 2012 and it doesn't surprise me that current candidates are using
similar tactics.

------
cde-v
Wow, when has asking to not be shown certain ads EVER worked? This guy is the
snowflake he probably calls others.

